# Large Meteor Seen From Cebu



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Did anyone else happen to see a large meteor streaking across the southern sky at approximately 5:45 pm (November 15, 2017)? The meteor appeared to be somewhat disc shaped, and was traveling in a south to southeast direction. Also, it was about 22 degrees above the horizon, and appeared to be gradually descending as it moved forward. I was able to observe its for about three to four seconds before it eventually broke up into three pieces and then dipped out of sight. Its impossible to say how big it was, but it appeared to be large enough to have a distinct round shape to it. I expected there to be a loud sonic boom, but I didn't hear anything. I don't believe in UFOs, so I'm gonna assume that it was just a big rock of some sort.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Not just little rocketman testing whist Trump is in the area.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Not just little rocketman testing whist Trump is in the area.


Hmm...Could be.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
That was probably a satellite re-entering the Earths atmosphere and breaking up.
There was one over Dubai in October.
No, it wasn't a meteor! Russian spacecraft breaks up over UAE sky | GulfNews.com

Cheers
Steve


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Read an article maybe 2 or 3 weeks ago that there was a Chinese older satellite which was starting to vary from its orbit and would come down in the near future. Could have been it burning & breaking up on reentry.

Fred


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Read an article maybe 2 or 3 weeks ago that there was a Chinese older satellite which was starting to vary from its orbit and would come down in the near future. Could have been it burning & breaking up on reentry.
> 
> Fred


Given the fact that there was no sonic boom, I'm guessing that a falling satellite is the most likely explanation. I was kinda hoping that someone else may have seen it, because it really was a spectacular sight. 

One night back in 2012, my wife and I were driving on Highway 4, just a few miles northeast of San Francisco, when suddenly there was a bright green flash way up in the sky followed by an explosion sound that was so loud, that for the first few minutes I was worried that someone may have set off a baby nuke. A few minutes later they did a news break on the radio to announce that a meteorite had just broken up over the North Bay Area a few miles from our location. I think that we were about 25 - 30 miles from where the meteorite broke up, but the sound was so absolutely loud that the interior of my car actually reverberated from the pressure wave. (People actually slowed down on the freeway.)

The meteoroid I saw last night was a lot bigger than the one that I observed back in 2012, and when I saw that disk shape moving across the sky I said to myself, that is going to make a very very very big boom, but then nothing.


----------

